

Footage of cubicle rage aka why not to work in a cube-farm. - babul
http://gizmodo.com/5012983/security-cam-footage-of-cubicle-rage-to-the-extreme-is-every-cube-dwellers-fantasy
Following on from http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=210775
======
josefresco
This looks awfully like a fake 'viral' video campaign. In fact I'd put money
on it.

~~~
hobbs
Yeah, strange how the monitors didn't have any cables attached to them. I'd
expect the computer case to hitchhike for at least part of the ride.

~~~
chuchurocka
i think that the second monitor had cables connected, you can see it suddenly
stop and fall while flying in the air.

~~~
hobbs
It did suddenly stop - because it hit a wall. The first one gave him
absolutely no resistance at all. He just picked it up and threw it.

Also, those have to be cheapest cube walls I've ever seen. The desks are the
only things holding them upright.

------
babul
After reading lurkage's post (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=210775>),
just thought I'd post this.

------
jraines
If this is real then all the other males in there are absolutely sackless for
not kicking this guy's ass after he threw the monitor at that lady.

~~~
asdflkj
Unless, of course, she had it coming.

